# bufferedimage Pixelweise auslesen



## bspainkf36 (16. Mai 2006)

Hey,
ich würde gerne ein Bild Pixel für Pixel auslesen. Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
int w = _bufferedImage.getWidth(null);
int h = _bufferedImage.getHeight(null);
int[] rgbs = new int[w*h];
_bufferedImage.getRGB(0, 0, w, h, rgbs, 0, w);
		
for (int i = 0; i < rgbs.length; i++) {
  Color c = new Color(rgbs[i]);
  System.out.print("Red: " + c.getRed());
  System.out.print("Green: " + c.getGreen());
  System.out.println("Blue: " + c.getBlue());
}
```

Leider ist die Ausgabe immer 0. Ich habe auch schon PixelGrabber getestet, jedoch gleichem Erfolg. Hat jemand Rat?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Kon


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Also bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */
public class PixelExtractionExample {
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        BufferedImage bufferedImage = ImageIO.read(new File("c:/desktop.jpg"));
        analyze(bufferedImage);
    }

    private static void analyze(BufferedImage bufferedImage) {
        int width = bufferedImage.getWidth(null);
        int height = bufferedImage.getHeight(null);
        int[] pixels = new int[width * height];
        bufferedImage.getRGB(0, 0, width, height, pixels, 0, width);

        for (int i = 0; i < pixels.length; i++) {
            int rgb = pixels[i];
            System.out.println(new Color(rgb));
        }
    }
}
```
Ist dein BufferedImage vielleicht schwarz bzw. noch nicht vollständig geladen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## bspainkf36 (17. Mai 2006)

Hey,
danke für die Antwort. Ich habe deine Methode ausprobiert und sie funktioniert wunderbar. Leider hatte sich zuvor noch ein blöder Fehler eingeschlichen ... 


```
_bufferedImage = new BufferedImage(_size, _size,
				BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
```

Ich habe das BufferedImage immer wieder neu initialisiert ... manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  Danke

Greetz kon


----------

